# Help! skullcandy issues



## ps3hacker (Nov 5, 2011)

Well i got some skullcandy heavy medal's today and to my surprise the mic and none of the buttons work at all on any app i try (mainly poweramp) and tried headset button controller off android market and it wouldnt recognize the button presses at all in debug mode and it says nothing is conflicting with the app but it still isnt working???







Running a samsung memerize with rrockstar rom on here with the later patch v0.2 ill flash back to stock to see if it shows a difference because this headset is straight up amazing (ive been playing with the bass ever since i left lol........its beautiful). someone please gimme an idea on how i can get everything working please?


----------



## ps3hacker (Nov 5, 2011)

Just flashed back to stock and have the exact same issue so idk what to do now please help?


----------



## ps3hacker (Nov 5, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## ps3hacker (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow lol no one at all had skullcandys before ok?


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Don't think they work with your phone....


----------



## shobon (Nov 2, 2011)

ps3hacker said:


> Wow lol no one at all had skullcandys before ok?


That's because people prefer good headphones


----------



## freshveggies (Aug 18, 2011)

Are the skullcandy headphones wired standard or apple configuration? Test the headphones on an iPhone and a BlackBerry if you can.
The headset button(s) on iPhone is not standard (thanks apple). Most headphones with a mic and button are now being created with the nonstandard apple configuration to cash in on the popularity if iOS devices. I exchanged a pair of headphones for this exact reason.

Sent from my ICS Fascinate using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

shobon said:


> That's because people prefer good headphones


+1 hahaha


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

shobon said:


> That's because people prefer good headphones


Zing!

But really, I don't have skullcandies, but I do have headphones with the inline mic/track control, and it doesn't work on this phone (using the track controls that is). It worked fine on my incredible using the same rom, so I'm thinking it would be something with the hardware maybe? Or possibly, whatever it is that makes the inline controls work just hasn't been implemented on this phone.


----------



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

There is some adaptors online or u can open up the cord and reverse the positive and ground for the mic (its a PITA tho). Ur best bet is to look for an adaptor. They cost like 15 dollars. I'm still looking into Modding the phones firmware to make it work. I'm sure someone with a little more know how could easily do it.


----------

